
Ask HN: Which programming language did Harjeet Taggar learned and why? - youngdev
I read somewhere the YC partner Harjeet was non-technical founder before joining YC. He then learned to code after joining YC. Just curious which language did he learn?
======
Harj
I started with PHP, then Ruby followed by Rails

~~~
youngdev
Thanks Harjeet.

